# Canon W-E1 Camera Compatibility & Specifications



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 22, 2016)

```
Specifications and camera compatibility information has leaked out ahead of this weeks launch for the W-P1 wifi adpator.</p>
<p><strong>Compatible Cameras:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>EOS  7D Mark II</li>
<li>EOS 5DS R</li>
<li>EOS 5DS</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Specifications:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>CF card is required when using the Wi-Fi function</li>
<li>Wireless standards: IEEE 802.11b / g / n</li>
<li>Communication range: about 10 m</li>
<li>Size: 24.0 x 32.0 x 2.1 mm</li>
<li>Weight: about 2 g</li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 22, 2016)

I was hoping it would get 5DSR compatibility, very interested to see how well it works in the 5DSR. I currently use a CamRanger and whilst it is a superb tool it needs wires and batteries and a way of attaching it, and I could sell it for $200 

Edit: Scratch that, 10m isn't going to cut it for my uses, oh well.........


----------



## Diko (Aug 22, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> I was hoping it would get 5DSR compatibility, very interested to see how well it works in the 5DSR. I currently use a CamRanger and whilst it is a superb tool it needs wires and batteries and a way of attaching it, and I could sell it for $200
> 
> Edit: Scratch that, 10m isn't going to cut it for my uses, oh well.........


nWhat did you ecxpect :/


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 22, 2016)

Diko said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > I was hoping it would get 5DSR compatibility, very interested to see how well it works in the 5DSR. I currently use a CamRanger and whilst it is a superb tool it needs wires and batteries and a way of attaching it, and I could sell it for $200
> ...



Not much. 

Used an Eye-Fi POS for a few sessions, scrapped that. Bought the WFT for the 1DS MkIII, it worked very well and had amazing distance when you could get the darn things talking to each other, but when it dropped a connection getting it all reconnected was too much. Moved to the CamRanger and it is the best solution I have used for wireless control and image viewing by far, great range, reliable, it auto reconnects if the camera or device drops out, the thing just works.

Now Canon might be being cautious with the range, they are with the RT flashes, but if it is an optical flash type 10m then it will closer to NFC usable range!

Canon have known they were going to make this thing for a decent amount of time, they could easily have put an antenna functioning piece of something in the card door to get decent range and connectivity out of the select cameras it will work on. If it is a Facebook social media type tool why launch it in the 7D MkII and 5DS/R? Neither of which strike me as 'social media whore' type cameras. It's interesting, and I'm sure they have done their market research, but how long before they'll need to bring one out with actual storage in it so it can be used in one slot cameras? Even the god awful Eye-Fi managed combined storage.


----------



## tq0cr5i (Aug 22, 2016)

So there maybe also a first firmware update for the EOS 5DS/5DS R since launched more than 18 months.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 22, 2016)

tq0cr5i said:


> So there maybe also a first firmware update for the EOS 5DS/5DS R since launched more than 18 months.



Yes, there will be version 1.1.0 firmware coming.


----------



## JonAustin (Aug 22, 2016)

Well, that's disappointing. I was hoping that it would be compatible with the 5DIII, so I could run the camera wirelessly via EOS Utility. But I'm not surprised, since the 5DIV is coming out so soon.


----------



## kirbyzhou (Aug 22, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> CF card is required when using the Wi-Fi function



i want to know will W-E1 work with SD to CF adapter? 
May I use a SD card to store picture beside using CF adapter with W-E1 in the CF slot?


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 22, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> If it is a Facebook social media type tool why launch it in the 7D MkII and 5DS/R? Neither of which strike me as 'social media whore' type cameras. It's interesting, and I'm sure they have done their market research, but how long before they'll need to bring one out with actual storage in it so it can be used in one slot cameras? ...



Uncalled for language aside, what else would they have launched it in? Those cameras, in addition to the 1DX2, are _the only DSLRs without Wi-Fi in Canon's current selection_ (once the 5D4 is in stores)! Indeed, there are no single-slot Canon bodies currently available that do not have Wi-Fi. Quite obviously this is just a quick and cheap way (both for Canon and for the customers!) to bring wireless photo transfer (and wireless remote control!) to the couple of bodies that don't yet have builtin connectivity.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Aug 22, 2016)

It will definitely be added to my 5DS, live view on iPhone or iPad gets you a bigger picture for critical focus and allows zero physical connection.


----------



## sulla (Aug 22, 2016)

But it doesn't come with any flash storage, does it?

(Still hope there is a chance the 5D3 might be added to that compatibility list...)


----------



## Dave Del Real (Aug 22, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> tq0cr5i said:
> 
> 
> > So there maybe also a first firmware update for the EOS 5DS/5DS R since launched more than 18 months.
> ...



Yeah, the 7D2 is jumping from 1.0.5 to 1.1.0 - that's a pretty big jump. I know it's to provide compatibility for the W-E1 but hopefully it adds more features as well....(4K?).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 22, 2016)

Dave Del Real said:


> Yeah, the 7D2 is jumping from 1.0.5 to 1.1.0 - that's a pretty big jump. I know it's to provide compatibility for the W-E1 but hopefully it adds more features as well....*(4K?)*.



Unicorns, too!


----------



## Dave Del Real (Aug 22, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Dave Del Real said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, the 7D2 is jumping from 1.0.5 to 1.1.0 - that's a pretty big jump. I know it's to provide compatibility for the W-E1 but hopefully it adds more features as well....*(4K?)*.
> ...



Aw come on, I know Canon probably won't do it but it's still nice to hope for.


----------



## H. Jones (Aug 22, 2016)

unfocused said:


> As for the 7DII, which is primarily a sports, wildlife and bird camera, I can see a lot of social media demand. Birders love to share images with each other as do proud sports parents. At a professional level, the ability to upload a few images immediately after or even during a sporting event would be very useful.
> 
> Using terms like "social media whores" makes you sound like a Luddite. Social media is an integral part of marketing and communications today. In fact, more people get their news from Facebook than any other medium. Every sports information department today had better have an aggressive social media presence.



As a photojournalist wi-fi is a super important feature during breaking news and sports events. My editor always wants photos online before half-time during most sports and having live photos of breaking news goes a long way in the new digital market. After a plane crash I had the first photo up on the internet of the scene which led to most other media networks contacting us to use our images since it would take them so much longer for them to get to the scene.

Since the 5D mark III doesn't have wi-fi, I've used a USB cable that attaches to my phone from my 5D and lets me transfer photos to tweet/file remotely. I was hoping the W-E1 would be compatible with the 5D3 since it would be useful to ditch the cable, but I dont particularly mind. I'll be buying a WFT-E8A for my new 1DX2 though.


----------



## Act444 (Aug 22, 2016)

What? No 5D3 compatibility??  I hope this is an incomplete listing. 

It remains a good camera without Wifi, but still...


----------



## Fatalv (Aug 23, 2016)

Act444 said:


> What? No 5D3 compatibility??  I hope this is an incomplete listing.
> 
> It remains a good camera without Wifi, but still...



+1

I would be interested if the price is right and works in the 5DMK3.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 23, 2016)

I guess I'll keep using my eye-Fi Mobi pro to download images from my 5D MK III. Its range is ok for my use, which is usually 50 ft or less.


----------



## bertzie (Aug 23, 2016)

If the price is right, I'll get one.


----------



## Talley (Aug 23, 2016)

You guys don't get it. They didn't make this a stand alone accessory. They specifically made it for those three cameras to give them more functionality. The new cameras will be shipping WITH this card included in the kit OR it will be for sale for $40. Thats cheap.

I say kudos to Canon to keep their CURRENT high MP cameras and best crop camera with WIFI that was never a though previously. This is unheard of from canon most of the time (7D FW 2.0).

With the 5D3 now having WIFI built in and the 80D line and the Rebel line all having wifi... there will never be another canon camera without it. GOOD!


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Aug 23, 2016)

Fatalv said:


> Act444 said:
> 
> 
> > What? No 5D3 compatibility??  I hope this is an incomplete listing.
> ...


+2, it will be quite dissapointed if this device is not compatible with the 5D3, while options in the market are limited and most useless. Hope they will come up with a firmware update for the 5D3


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 23, 2016)

Fatalv said:


> Act444 said:
> 
> 
> > What? No 5D3 compatibility??  I hope this is an incomplete listing.
> ...



I think you're dreaming. Why add a key feature upgrade to a rig that is about to be effectively obsoleted by a newer model in the same brand name segment? Canon wants to sell new $3k+ 5D4 cameras, not sell a boatload of $40 SD adaptors to 5D3 owners who sit out this camera upgrade cycle.

I'm not surprised at all with the 5D3 being left out.

And for those who didn't see the other story, this is basically a $40 item that marries up with a firmware upgrade. Throw out any 'price is right' logic -- Canon is practically giving it away to extend the life of the 7D2 (destined for another 5 year life cycle?). I'm little surprised the 5DS got it, as WiFi could be the tipping point on future 5DS2 upgraders someday.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 23, 2016)

Talley said:


> With the 5D3 5D4 now having WIFI built in and the 80D line and the Rebel line all having wifi... there will never be another canon camera without it. GOOD!



Corrected that for ya. 5D3 people remain SOL and must use EyeFi or bolt-on external hardware.

- A


----------



## pokerz (Aug 23, 2016)

Wifi control in 2016
Revolutionary function!


----------



## SteveM (Aug 23, 2016)

Very petty of Canon not to make this available for 5D Mklll users. A small gesture of goodwill goes a long way....or not.


----------



## AvTvM (Aug 23, 2016)

SteveM said:


> Very petty of Canon not to make this available for 5D Mklll users. A small gesture of goodwill goes a long way....or not.



that's how Canon works, yes. Goodwill towards existing customers is definitely not in their "strategy". They want us to buy a whole new camera at $ 3500 every time we want some small improvement, that should have been included 2 generations ago already. Pretty clever business model. Except it dos not work well in the long run. Not with me. Not with others.


----------



## dennirussel (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm reading a lot of hate for the Eye-fi, and while I know it's not perfect, what are your main complaints? I typically use it to allow for posting during events, to show images while teaching, and to show clients during location shoots where I can't physically tether to my laptop. I don't bother with RAW trasnfer (too slow).

What don't you like? I'm not being sarcastic, I'm actually curious...


----------



## Meatcurry (Aug 23, 2016)

dennirussel said:


> I'm reading a lot of hate for the Eye-fi, and while I know it's not perfect, what are your main complaints? I typically use it to allow for posting during events, to show images while teaching, and to show clients during location shoots where I can't physically tether to my laptop. I don't bother with RAW trasnfer (too slow).
> 
> What don't you like? I'm not being sarcastic, I'm actually curious...



I had 2 cards, first one worked ok but broke in half whilst removing from the camera, the replacement never worked at all in several cameras and network with no response from customer service


----------



## Meatcurry (Aug 23, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> SteveM said:
> 
> 
> > Very petty of Canon not to make this available for 5D Mklll users. A small gesture of goodwill goes a long way....or not.
> ...



It's more likely to be technical reason it won't work in older cameras


----------



## Meatcurry (Aug 23, 2016)

pokerz said:


> Wifi control in 2016
> Revolutionary function!



No ones claiming its revolutionary, Canon are just providing a feature in 2 recent cameras that don't have wifi.


----------



## AvTvM (Aug 23, 2016)

Meatcurry said:


> It's more likely to be technical reason it won't work in older cameras



LOL! ;D

Absolutely no technical reason, why it should not work in any camera in which an EyeFi card or similar also works. It is nothing but Canon's GREED, GREED, shortsighted GREED. : 

btw: "older cameras" ... give me a break. 5D3 is still current. and mine is only 1 year young!


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 23, 2016)

Meatcurry said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > SteveM said:
> ...



no, it's just that they can't be bothered to do so.

adding firmware is relatively costly once units are in production.


----------



## Meatcurry (Aug 23, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> Meatcurry said:
> 
> 
> > It's more likely to be technical reason it won't work in older cameras
> ...



You're joking right? The Canon card can CONTROL the camera via the remote device and app, something the EyeFi card CANNOT do. I'm guessing that the Canon card and/or compatible cameras have uniquely configured contacts/hardware to allow this functionality to work. Therefore the designers of the 5D3 would have had to have had foreknowledge of the W-E1 design/specification in 2011/12!


----------



## Meatcurry (Aug 23, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> Meatcurry said:
> 
> 
> > AvTvM said:
> ...



You're convinced its just a firmware issue and no hardware mods are required to make this work?


----------



## AvTvM (Aug 23, 2016)

Meatcurry said:


> Therefore the designers of the 5D3 would have had to have had foreknowledge of the W-E1 design/specification in 2011/12!



and the 5DS / 5DSR designers did hav that foresight, right?

It is just a few lines of firmware code, nothing else. ML can do it. Canon should be able to do it. They just do not WANT to. Because of GREED, GREED, GREED.


----------



## Meatcurry (Aug 23, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> Meatcurry said:
> 
> 
> > Therefore the designers of the 5D3 would have had to have had foreknowledge of the W-E1 design/specification in 2011/12!
> ...



Errrr yeah, I guess as the 5DS/R was launched in 2015, and despite its apparent similarity to the 5D3 its a brand new design!


----------



## AvTvM (Aug 23, 2016)

Meatcurry said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > Meatcurry said:
> ...



lol. well, as i wrote earlier, Canon does have a huge proportion of *very gullible* customers. Instead of demanding from their gear supplier the very best, they come up with excuses for that gear suppliers failures. They worry more about Canon's profit margin than about getting more bang for their own buck. Quite astounding!   

Again, we are talking about straighforward WiFi capablities ... and it is late 2016. I am not asking Canon to retrofit my 5D3 with a lightfield imaging system or even lit active AF fields, heaven forbid!


----------



## unfocused (Aug 23, 2016)

SteveM said:


> Very petty of Canon not to make this available for 5D Mklll users...



Canon is giving away the card to new buyers of the 7DII, so it's eating the cost to those customers. The retail price tag is probably at or below cost for existing owners of the 5D S and the 7D II. With retailer discounts it's unlikely they are making any money on the cards. 

So, looking at it another way, they decided to cut their losses by not opening it up to owners of a discontinued model. Petty? Or, maybe just a way to hold down their losses.


----------



## AvTvM (Aug 23, 2016)

unfocused said:


> Canon is giving away the card to new buyers of the 7DII, so it's eating the cost to those customers. The retail price tag is probably at or below cost for existing owners of the 5D S and the 7D II. With retailer discounts it's unlikely they are making any money on the cards.



Give me a break. Such a WiFi card probably costs in the area of 50 cent a piece if you buy lots of 10.000.


----------



## kphoto99 (Aug 23, 2016)

unfocused said:


> SteveM said:
> 
> 
> > Very petty of Canon not to make this available for 5D Mklll users...
> ...



You actually think that at $40 they are selling it bellow cost?

Here is something similar, not by Canon, but a SD WiFi card:
http://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=11444
and the price is $20, explain how the same thing selling at 100% more is being sold bellow cost, or is Canon such a high cost producer?
And don't bother saying the cost of developing firmware is what is driving the cost, everybody has to do firmware.


----------



## Meatcurry (Aug 23, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> Meatcurry said:
> 
> 
> > AvTvM said:
> ...



Is this the 5 minute argument or the full half hour? As I said, I think there's a TECHNICAL reason it will only work with the 7D2/5DS, I stand to be corrected, there's also a marketing/financial reason but thats ok by me.


----------



## Fatalv (Aug 23, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> Fatalv said:
> 
> 
> > Act444 said:
> ...



I agree Canon likely did this as a move to get more 5DMK4 sales and bump up the 7D2 (which probably should have included WiFi from the start). However, I disagree with obsolete comment, the 5DMK3s are hardly obsolete and are a steal at the fire sale prices going on. Personally, I see no reason to upgrade my 5DMK3 -> 5DMK4 and judging by comments in the forum many people are in the same boat. 

The WiFi module would at least get Canon some of my money this generation instead of none... I'm sure their marketing department has run the numbers and made the business decision as to what's more profitable. But I can still hope!


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 23, 2016)

A wifi link works by sending information packets in BOTH directions. Even a "dumb card" like the EyeFi cards that just dump files in one direction have two way communications with the destination. It does not mater which camera this card is in, the card will be capable of two way communications with your destination.

Any camera with an SD slot is capable of 2 way communications to an SD card...... that's how it works!

Therefore, any camera from any manufacturer that can use an SD card is electronically capable of using this canon WiFi card.

What is missing is the software to do so. Canon has a firmware update coming out for the 7D2, 5DS, and 5DSR. So there is no update for the 5D3 to use the card? How terrible! There isn't an update for the 7D either! Could it be that Canon decided not to invest the time and effort to develop this for an obsolete camera that has been replaced by a newer model? Time and resources are not infinite.... it isn't just a case of throwing money at a problem, you need people too.

Give them a bit of time..... when you first found out about the card, it was for just the 7D2..... now it is also for the 5DS and 5DSR.... odds are that the firmware update will eventually come for the 5D3, but remember that the 5D4 is coming out now and that has to affect the resources available to upgrade the 5D3 firmware...


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 23, 2016)

Meatcurry said:


> You're convinced its just a firmware issue and no hardware mods are required to make this work?



For the 7D2 and 5DS/5DS R, yes, that appears to be the case. Firmware + this adaptor is all that is needed. You don't need to buy a 'new' 7D2 or 5DS to get this functionality, so one would presume the original stock hardware in the 7D2 and 5DS can support this card.

_...which might lead one to believe that this was entirely possible to do on a 5D3. _ I'm no I/O designer programmer / designer, and I defer to those on this forum that are, but as of now all my money is on "It was 100% possible to do this for the 5D3 as well, but Canon didn't want to spend the money / wants 5D3 owners to upgrade to the 5D4."

And, as I said before, I'm not crying boohoo that we didn't get it. This. makes. perfect. sense.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 23, 2016)

unfocused said:


> SteveM said:
> 
> 
> > Very petty of Canon not to make this available for 5D Mklll users...
> ...



It's a matter of product lifecycle. Canon is replacing the 5D3 with the 5D4 (yes, yes, they'll sell alongside one another for a while, but it's a next gen of that brand name), so there is no need to jazz up the 5D3's capabilities -- Canon wants 5D3 people to buy a 5D4.

However, with the 7D2 and 5DS, you have two very different situations:


The 7D2 is not going to be replaced anytime soon. If you use the 5 year lifecycle of the 7D1 in comparison, the 7D2 is only about half way through its time on the market. So Canon is doing exactly what they did 5 years ago and are offering *a fresh breath of life into a midcycle product on a longer timeline* with this firmware + super cheap add-on piece of hardware.


The 5DS getting this functionality is trickier but you could attach some logic to it. Canon has bifurcated the 5D brand into 'detail' (5DS) and 'all-rounder + video' (5D3/5D4). It would appear that Canon does not want to alienate 5DS users (or have them nag Canon for 3 more years for Wifi) and *reassure them that their rigs are on parity with the 5D4* in terms of esteem, feature set, etc.

The first assertion on the 7D2 seems obvious based on the 7D1 mid-cycle firmware update. But my theory on the 5DS is just a guess.

- A


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 23, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> Meatcurry said:
> 
> 
> > Therefore the designers of the 5D3 would have had to have had foreknowledge of the W-E1 design/specification in 2011/12!
> ...



wow .. imagine that .. a company wanting to make money.

what the hell is with that?


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 23, 2016)

The 7DII and 5DS(R) models have a different SD card interface that supports UHS-I. I seriously doubt Canon is worried that selling 5DIII and 7D owners this card will prevent them from upgrading. I'm sure it must be a technical limitation, most likely the data bandwidth of the older SD card interface.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 23, 2016)

Fatalv said:


> I agree Canon likely did this as a move to get more 5DMK4 sales and bump up the 7D2 (which probably should have included WiFi from the start). However, I disagree with obsolete comment, the 5DMK3s are hardly obsolete and are a steal at the fire sale prices going on. Personally, I see no reason to upgrade my 5DMK3 -> 5DMK4 and judging by comments in the forum many people are in the same boat.



Don't mistake me, I'm keeping my 5D3 and skipping the 5D4. But the 5D3 production will be shut down and global inventory will be consumed in the near to mid term. That's what I meant by 'obsoleted'.

- A


----------



## Talley (Aug 23, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> A wifi link works by sending information packets in BOTH directions. Even a "dumb card" like the EyeFi cards that just dump files in one direction have two way communications with the destination. It does not mater which camera this card is in, the card will be capable of two way communications with your destination.
> 
> Any camera with an SD slot is capable of 2 way communications to an SD card...... that's how it works!
> 
> ...



Remember the canon card is not a memory card so technically it will only work in cameras w/ dual slots. and with the release of a new model it's not hard to see them NOT wanting to redo this for the 5D3. It's being replaced the minute the W-E1 is announced (via 5D4) therefore older model. 7D2, 5Ds/r are all models that are current and are probably not slated for replacement for 2 more years.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 23, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> ...all my money is on "It was 100% possible to do this for the 5D3 as well, but Canon didn't want to spend the money / wants 5D3 owners to upgrade to the 5D4."
> 
> And, as I said before, I'm not crying boohoo that we didn't get it. This. makes. perfect. sense.



+1

"Just add it to the firmware," sure it sounds simple...but it's not, despite all the 'experts' (looking at you, AvTvM) who claim, "It's just a few lines of firmware code." 

Many newer Canon high-end bodies have a function called orientation-linked AF point, where the AF point active by default changes as you rotate the camera from landscape to portrait. Most current non-entry level bodies have autofocus microadjustment. What do those two features have to do with one another? One would think...nothing. And yet...when the 1D X was released, turning on the setting for orientation-linked AF point resulted in AFMA not working properly. 

So, no...it's not just adding a few lines of code. It's adding a few lines of code and then _thoroughly testing the new verison of the firmware_, even for apparently unrelated functionality (and obviously even then, bugs are missed). That means cost and time.

Nothing is stopping people from wishing for free stuff...but like me ol' Irish Da used to say, "Wish in one hand, sh!t in the other, and see which fills up first."


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 23, 2016)

Talley said:


> Remember the canon card is not a memory card so technically it will only work in cameras w/ dual slots. and with the release of a new model it's not hard to see them NOT wanting to redo this for the 5D3. It's being replaced the minute the W-E1 is announced (via 5D4) therefore older model. 7D2, 5Ds/r are all models that are current and are probably not slated for replacement for 2 more years.



+1. Those pining for Canon to do a handstand and smash their longer-term lifecycle model of the 7D brand with a quick 7D3 followup to the D500 are mistaken on the impact the Nikon has had on Canon's long-term vision of that market segment. 

By the announcement of this firmware refresh and offering of this wifi functionality, Canon is basically saying 'Nikon D five hun-what?' and sticking to its guns. No 7D3 will happen any time soon, IMHO.

- A


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 23, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> Talley said:
> 
> 
> > Remember the canon card is not a memory card so technically it will only work in cameras w/ dual slots. and with the release of a new model it's not hard to see them NOT wanting to redo this for the 5D3. It's being replaced the minute the W-E1 is announced (via 5D4) therefore older model. 7D2, 5Ds/r are all models that are current and are probably not slated for replacement for 2 more years.
> ...



a 1 series camera takes 3 years from inception to production.

the 7D Mark II and the 5D series are basically built as 1 series cameras used to be in terms of mechanical and electronics.

so I doubt it would take much less time.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 23, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> a 1 series camera takes 3 years from inception to production.
> 
> the 7D Mark II and the 5D series are basically built as 1 series cameras used to be in terms of mechanical and electronics.
> 
> so I doubt it would take much less time.



Oh, goodness, they can make a camera that quickly -- no one is debating that. I'm saying that a super high end crop camera will not be made / built / launched that often. Canon has used a longer lifecycle for the 7D, and it appears that they will do so again with the 7D2. I've seen zero data to suggest that the D500 is stealing business from Canon in this segment, and that's what it will take to get a 7D3 more quickly.

So Canon is 'pulling a 7D1' and refreshing the brand with a firmware update. Just like before. _Because the 7D3 is 2-3 years way.

_- A


----------



## SteveM (Aug 23, 2016)

*7 or 8 months* after the release of the Mklll, Canon released the 6D….which has wifi (alleged range of 100’). I can’t believe there is that much difference inside the cameras that prevents the Mklll from being ‘enabled’ – they’ve enabled the 5D R/S via the card port. I’m disappointed as opposed to angry, I use a CamRanger with an alleged range of 150’ so I’m not left high and dry….far from it. But I would have bought one of these, if only for fun. I don’t see an adaptor for the Mklll appearing…not logical. A little perplexed though, the lack of a Mklll adaptor would not affect my buying decision _at all_, only ‘performance’ will do that.
Cynically, I wonder if this adaptor would ever have seen the light of day were it not for Nikon’s D500. I firmly believe, rightly or wrongly, that this adaptor targeted the 7D Mkll in order to keep in touch with the D500….very coincidental time lines otherwise, D500 – a few months later (development time) appears this adaptor. One assumes a 7D Mklll is nowhere near completion.
I also believe, (and in the tooth fairy seemingly), that feedback from these sites finds its way back to Canon. So, if people don’t speak out negatively periodically, nothing will ever change.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 24, 2016)

SteveM said:


> I can’t believe there is that much difference inside the cameras that prevents the Mklll from being ‘enabled’



Someone pointed out that the 5DIII card slot used a older, slower SD protocol. I have no idea if that would make any difference or not, but I do know that the SD card slot was painfully slow on the 5DIII. 

Still, the main reason is probably the fact the the 5DIII has now been replaced with a new model.



SteveM said:


> Cynically, I wonder if this adapter would ever have seen the light of day were it not for Nikon’s D500. I firmly believe, rightly or wrongly, that this adapter targeted the 7D Mkll in order to keep in touch with the D500…



Nothing cynical about it. Of course Canon rushed this product to market in response to the D500. What's wrong with that? The competition offered a feature that Canon's research showed could make a difference, so Canon found a way to offer a bolt-on, low-cost work-around. Good for Canon. Now the only question that remains is what the firmware implementation will be like. If it will be a smooth, intuitive interface.


----------



## Dave Wellington (Aug 24, 2016)

Meatcurry said:


> dennirussel said:
> 
> 
> > I'm reading a lot of hate for the Eye-fi, and while I know it's not perfect, what are your main complaints? I typically use it to allow for posting during events, to show images while teaching, and to show clients during location shoots where I can't physically tether to my laptop. I don't bother with RAW trasnfer (too slow).
> ...


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 25, 2016)

unfocused said:


> SteveM said:
> 
> 
> > I can’t believe there is that much difference inside the cameras that prevents the Mklll from being ‘enabled’
> ...


Yes, that was me, and I don't know if that's why, but it is a significant difference between the 5DIII and 5DS(R). The UHS I interface is shockingly faster than the old Class 10 interface.

I pre-ordered this even if the firmware won't be out for a month or so after I get it for the 5DSR. It's a no-brainer for me and is about the cheapest accessory I can think of that Canon's ever put out for a prosumer anything .


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 25, 2016)

mackguyver said:


> I pre-ordered this even if the firmware won't be out for a month or so after I get it for the 5DSR. It's a no-brainer for me and is about the cheapest accessory I can think of that Canon's ever put out for a prosumer anything .



It's less an accessory than it is a key to extending the 7D2's lifecycle and (to a lesser extenet) reassuring 5DS users that there's more than one great offering in the 5D camp amidst all this 5D4 fanfare.

I would argue that's why Canon is effectively giving this adaptor away.

- A


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 25, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> It's less an accessory than it is a key to extending the 7D2's lifecycle and (to a lesser extenet) reassuring 5DS users that there's more than one great offering in the 5D camp amidst all this 5D4 fanfare.
> 
> I would argue that's why Canon is effectively giving this adaptor away.
> 
> - A


Very true and no complaints here.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 25, 2016)

mackguyver said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > It's less an accessory than it is a key to extending the 7D2's lifecycle and (to a lesser extenet) reassuring 5DS users that there's more than one great offering in the 5D camp amidst all this 5D4 fanfare.
> ...



Unless you have a 5D3, but Canon has a special website for those folks who want this card to work with their 5D3 cameras.

- A


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 25, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...


Hmm, there's another one I found, too:
More 5DIIIs


----------



## RayValdez360 (Oct 14, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > Meatcurry said:
> ...



So you support greed I guess. There is a difference between making a profit and just being greedy. Greedy to the point that they cant do a simple line change even for a price but make you spends thousands on a whole new product just for a small feature. I have a 5d3 5dsr and a 5div but i know canon is greedy and will admit it. I like to save money if possible. Do you?


----------

